
India challenges 65,000 H-1B cap in the U.S - us0r
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3042040/it-careers/india-challenges-65-000-h-1b-cap-in-the-u-s.html
======
melling
India gets 2/3 of the visas.

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-08-20/india-nabs-
nearly-t...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-08-20/india-nabs-nearly-two-
thirds-of-u-s-h-1b-visas.html)

India has 1 million people turning 18 every month:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/06/sunday-review/the-world-
ha...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/06/sunday-review/the-world-has-a-
problem-too-many-young-people.html)

------
EvanPlaice
Since the US is increasing it's aid to India year over year to address the
growing humanitarian crisis, I suggest a different alternative.

Use the H1-B fees to fund the foreign aid. Call it a 'ship jumper' tax.

In 2013 the government expenditure portion of foreign aid was 2.4BN USD.
Divide that 65,000 ways and the fee equals roughly 37K USD per H1-B applicant.

Note: This only accounts for direct government spend. Which excludes NGO,
organizational, and individual assistance.

With that in mind, 4K is practically a bargain.

\----------

In all seriousness, how about we address the real issues.

1\. Immigration is not a trade issue, period. Square peg, round hole.
Different rules apply.

2\. India is already heavily overrepresented in H1-B issuings. Immigration
shouldn't be limited to just those countries who spam the most applications.
The US is a 'melting pot' not a 'life raft'.

3\. It's not realistic to expect the US to import the entirety of India's
upper-caste.

